# Path of Exile Neue Liga startet und keine Meldung auf Buffed?



## Alpp (8. Dezember 2018)

Ernsthaft?


----------



## MikolajPL (8. Dezember 2018)

Diese Woche kam ein Meldung zu den Patch-Notes (mit der Erwähnung der Liga zum 07.12.2018):

http://www.buffed.de/Path-of-Exile-Spiel-26752/News/Patch-Notes-Betrayal-1270676/

 

Soweit ich es zwischen den Zeilen herauslese, ist Matthias der PoE-Fan in der Redaktion. Es wird schon Gründe geben warum bisher kein neuer Artikel erschienen ist:

- die Vorgabe für das Verhältnis der Diablo-/PoE-Artikel zueinander ist bereits überschritten

- "Matze" strebt die Weltherrschaft an und kann sich um keine neuen Artikel kümmern

- am Wochenende wird nicht gearbeitet

- das neue Update wird gesuchtet

- das Volontariat ist zu Ende

- "42" ...


----------



## Alpp (8. Dezember 2018)

hehe ok


----------

